# getting big so fast- update



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

Hi,

We went to the vet on Friday. 

Although some people here thought I was trying to starve Haylee because they thought I wasn't feeding her enough....the vet said she looks great / not skinny or underfed ....he told me to keep doing what I'm doing.

He also mentioned to be careful of the measurement for feeding specified on the side of the bag....he said that adult dogs should not be fed as much as indicated because they'll end up being fat!

We also discussed the fact that she was not 12 weeks old when I brought her home....he said that as long as she was eating puppy food and not nursing off mom anymore she was fine to come home. And he said Haylee was doing great and it's obvious she's being taken good care of. 

Thanks for all the concern

Please remember when you type something here your emotions don't come through and sometimes it seems that you're not being helpful or concerned but judgemental.

Nancy


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

> He also mentioned to be careful of the measurement for feeding specified on the side of the bag....he said that adult dogs should not be fed as much as indicated because they'll end up being fat![/B]


This is sooooooo true! My vet told me that the recommended amounts on the bags were always too much and usually based on what a nursing dog needs! However, I have found that the higher end foods are starting to put more realistic feeding guidelines on their bags. I feed Wilson and Molly NB Sweet Potato and Fish, for Wilson (adult, weighing 7.5 lbs) it says to feed him 1/2 cup to a cup a day. I feed him 1/2 cup day. And for Molly (5 months old, weighing 2.7 pounds) it says to feed her 1-2 cups a day, she eats about 1/2 cup a day. For the puppy it's way off, but the guidelines can't take into account ALL breeds and what their adult weight will be.

I missed the other discussions that you mentioned in your post, I am sorry that you felt people were being judgemental, but I am very glad that you had a good visit with the vet and your baby is doing well!


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

Yes, it is true that the bag's feeding instructions are not very accurate. You should always consult a vet instead. How much you will feed depends on different factors such as how much the dog weighs, how big it is, etc.
Glad your pup is doing well. I read the last thread and it didn't sound to me like anyone thought you were starving your dog. Everyone sounded concerned and gave some great advice. IMO


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

> Yes, it is true that the bag's feeding instructions are not very accurate. You should always consult a vet instead. How much you will feed depends on different factors such as how much the dog weighs, how big it is, etc.
> Glad your pup is doing well. I read the last thread and it didn't sound to me like anyone thought you were starving your dog. Everyone sounded concerned and gave some great advice. IMO[/B]



Maybe I was just a little over sensitive...


----------

